# Here’s a strange BP mill



## dlane (Apr 9, 2018)

Not sure what this would be used for 
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/mill-auto-shop-machine-shop/6555597999.html


----------



## Tinkertoy1941 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bridgeport Milling Machine with True Trace copy attachment and two mill heads the way we copy milled before CNC


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 9, 2018)

YUPP trutracer  mill set up. Copy machine for metal milled parts


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 9, 2018)

yep....setup and ran one of those for a year. Nice machines if you don't have a CNC.


----------



## machinejack (Apr 9, 2018)

Used one simular  called a Hydro-tell. They were built for mold sinking.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 9, 2018)

Tracer for sure . Ours was called a Line-o-matic which traced and followed some kind of scribed lines on a white surface . My god that seems like eons ago ! Another one of those odd ball things was the pant-0-graph which engraved the numbers and letters . Good old tool and die shop !


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 9, 2018)

I've seen those listed for $1500 tho I don't know what they actually sold for.
Nice hydraulic unit and two bridgeport heads, could be a deal if you need em.


----------



## doc55 (Apr 9, 2018)

I ran a 3 head Bridgeport like that back 42 years ago they had 2 and they also had 2 Gordens  2 head machines. They are nice if you have a pattern to follow.


----------

